# Super Gin Janero



## Bekmes (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mein erstes vollwertiges Game für Android Geräte fertig  gestellt und würde mich freuen, wenn sich bei euch jemand finden würde,  der die App ausprobiert und mir ein wenig Feedback geben kann.
Ich habe das Spiel mit meinen Möglichkeiten intensiv getestet, dabei  allerdings nur zwei (auch noch ähnlich ausgestattete) Telefone zur  Verfügung.

Bei dem Spiel handelt es sich um einen 2D - Platformer, bei dem Ihr  einen Ball steuern könnt. Ihr habt die Macht über die Schwerkraft und  kontrolliert durch Drehung des Displays, in welche Richtung der Ball  rollen und springen soll.
Zum Springen gibt es nur eine Taste - den ganzen Monitor - wenn ihr den  berührt, wird ein Energie-Balken geladen, beim Loslassen springt der  Ball hoch.
Da ich auch die Physik- und Grafik-Engine komplett selber entwickelt  habe, kann ich bei Gelegenheit auch gerne den ein oder anderen Aspekt  der Dynamik ganz gut erklären... (ich habe vorher nie verstanden, warum bei der Beschleunigung an der  schiefen Ebene eine Kraft in die Ebene selber - also teilweise entgegen  der Bewegungsrichtung - wirkt. Jetzt schon.. )

Hier findet ihr einen Link zu dem Spiel im google play store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.lebejoam.jumpandbounce

Ihr kennt das ja: Jedes Feedback bringt mich weiter.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
Berend


----------

